# Ibanez HR Giger 8 Strings (What if?)



## RGA8 (Feb 10, 2012)

Would you buy one of these if they made them again, except this time they made 8s? I would...

** S SERIES IMAGES ADDED BELOW **


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 10, 2012)

Love the body and headstock and trem
Hate the inlay and rosewwod and basswood and pickups


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 10, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Love the body and headstock and trem
> Hate the inlay and rosewwod and basswood and pickups


 and and and and and and and





Seriously though, An HR8 would be pretty sick, if it had an Ebony/somehing equally black fretboard. I never liked how the rosewood contrasted with the silver and black paintjob.


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 10, 2012)

truth as been spoken about the fret-board... Ebony with no inlays or maybe some creepy alien symbols are something of the such would be killer.


----------



## Valennic (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks tacky as hell IMO.


----------



## DoomJazz (Feb 11, 2012)

^is this his sig?


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 11, 2012)

Actually, I think an 8-string would fit better the whole Giger thing; even better than a 6-string. Personally, I love everything about it, even the fretboard/inlay (although ebony would quite possibly look better). I also loved the first Ibanez Giger that came out. My friend bought one of those (the first ones), and it was an aaweesooome guitar!


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 11, 2012)

i;d love one but i'd never play it, just put it up on my wall

i'm a huge giger fan


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah Giger should make death metal album covers


----------



## Baelzebeard (Feb 11, 2012)

^ 
LIke Carcass' Heartworks album.

Anyways I too am a huge Giger fan, and given the funding would snatch one up in a heartbeat. 
A Giger S-series showed up on CL here a bit ago, and I was GAS'in hard, but at $2,400 it was a bit(way) too much for my budget.


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 11, 2012)

HRGiger.com

Check this out; I wonder if this is real. 

ALBUM COVER PHOTOS

"Unfortunately, there have also been many small bands over the years, presumably fans of mine, who had appropriated my artwork for their album and CD covers. I find it very disappointing that, even today, 
it continues to happen. But, through the Internet and the help of the many vigilant fans who help me guard against such unauthorized use of my art, I always hear about it, sooner or later, and my agent and
my lawyers are glad take care of it. There are always a few such cases pending and, for the violators of my copyright, it will, now, cost a lot more than if they had first contacted me, through my agent, to ask for my permission.

H.R. Giger"


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 11, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> Actually, I think an 8-string would fit better the whole Giger thing; even better than a 6-string. Personally, I love everything about it, even the fretboard/inlay (although ebony would quite possibly look better). I also loved the first Ibanez Giger that came out. My friend bought one of those (the first ones), and it was an aaweesooome guitar!


 
Agreed.
I have the first one (swiped this pic from google though) and would still like it much better with ebony.
Put emgs in mine right away though.


----------



## skeels (Feb 11, 2012)

To Mega Therion?


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 11, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Love the body and headstock and trem
> Hate the inlay and rosewwod and basswood and pickups



you like the edge iii?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 12, 2012)

Justin Bailey said:


> you like the edge iii?


 
Like, not love. Good point though in the form of a question .

My hrgrgt1 has the edge2 which is close to same thing and I find it OK
I have OFRs on other guitars for the wanking so it's not too much issue for me.
The quality of the screw threads is the pitfall really, not so much performance IMO, but 90% of the time I don't even have the bar attached anyways.

I do really like the adjustability of the trem arm itself, just wish they'd use heavy-duty steel parts.
Also, I was thinking one of the gigers had a ZR trem?


----------



## MikeH (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd sell my 2228 to buy one.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd get one only if I got myself a matching motorcycle like this:






Back OT: My mate has one of the HRG 6 strings and it does look very nice up close.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 12, 2012)

^ Can't think of hardly anything man-made cooler than that.


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno: 

I think you won the internet...


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 12, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Agreed.
> I have the first one (swiped this pic from google though) and would still like it much better with ebony.
> Put emgs in mine right away though.



You have an awesome guitar, then . I'm a fan of passive pickups, but, for some reason, I don't think I'd put anything other than EMG's on that guitar  they just suit it so well, and they are, in all actuality, great pickups.

Also, I like your avatar.  Is it lacking a hand though?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 12, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> Also, I like your avatar.  Is it lacking a hand though?


 
The alien is catholic, so he got his hands chopped off for playing with himself/herself .

edit; no offence meant towards catholics, just a joke (I'm with Santorum lol).


----------



## jordanky (Feb 12, 2012)

OT but I can imagine that bike handles like a double decker bus, granted that it was built for show purpose only haha


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 12, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> The alien is catholic, so he got his hands chopped off for playing with himself/herself .
> 
> edit; no offence meant towards catholics, just a joke (I'm with Santorum lol).


----------



## guy in latvia (Feb 12, 2012)

i would love to get an HR8, but only if its as high quality as the S series!


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 12, 2012)

DoomJazz said:


> ^is this his sig?



that tail would be a sexy headstock.


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 12, 2012)

Another Giger S with a ZR or a Giger 8 string would be awesome. Ebony boards would look much better, but odds are Ibanez won't ever indulge us.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 12, 2012)

High quality mock up please? ^_^


----------



## Goatchrist (Feb 12, 2012)

I would buy one.


----------



## guy in latvia (Feb 12, 2012)

^now imagine that exact thing with 8 strings, 27" scale, fixed edge and ebony board with binding...need to change pants...


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 12, 2012)

If I was good at using photo shop I'd try and make a mock up but not only don't I know how to use it but I don't have it either.


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh, and *NO* Ibanez active pickups either.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 13, 2012)

H3ll yes I would buy a Giger as an 8! A little more life to the fret board though. More spinal life...an ebony alien spine. Maybe a queen alien head design headstock! I'm big enough for any added weight! Get rid of the arm though.

Any Predator interest?


----------



## guy in latvia (Feb 13, 2012)

HOKENSTYFE said:


> Any Predator interest?



Hell yeah! a pedobear guitar would be awesome!




Joking aside, gotta love those AVP games, anything to do with the aliens and predator series is awesome


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 13, 2012)

This is "the SSO Giger theme thread". You may now proceed.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 13, 2012)

Actually, forget the 8 string, I want the HRG Iceman back in 2005:






Assuming Tom Gabriel Fischer doesn't own them all already... 

Actually... I wouldn't mind a LACS Xiphos or Glaive with a custom HR Giger artwork...


----------



## benjaminbuisine (Feb 13, 2012)

for sure

The look of HR Giger's are simply awesome, specially with RG and Iceman stuff.

I'm truely disappoint about the fact that Ibanez didn't release 8 string Iceman, and release an Ibby 8's Iceman Prestige with HR GIGER finish will simply be the best producution guitar of all time !

Keep hoping.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 14, 2012)

i remember the guitarist of a boston area death metal band (the name escapes me) had an rg giger a few years ago. he dyed the finger board with that stewmac ebony dye stuff. came out awesome and really suited the guitar well. i also seem to remember the finish being really shitty though, like after a while it started rubbing off shitty.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd pay a large sum of money for one of the S-series Giger models with the metal powder coating and the engraving. The others....ehhh....not really interesting....

But I'd really do anything for an 8-string Giger model. I think that would really top of the eerie, futuristic look and complete Giger's vision!


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Feb 15, 2012)

i would sell everything i own and buy as many as possible


----------



## Iamasingularity (Feb 16, 2012)

If you guys want you can start a petition online, get more people to like the idea and stuff. I`ll make a call to the HQ and ask if they have any plans related to the HRG in the future. I think getting a HRG 8 string is gonna be real hard, but this is a idea I like, and am sure has enough potential for a market. Keep it up guys.


----------



## guy in latvia (Feb 16, 2012)

Iamasingularity said:


> If you guys want you can start a petition online, get more people to like the idea and stuff. I`ll make a call to the HQ and ask if they have any plans related to the HRG in the future. I think getting a HRG 8 string is gonna be real hard, but this is a idea I like, and am sure has enough potential for a market. Keep it up guys.



would be really awesome!

since an HRG 8 string isn't something thats going to be as popular as a 6 string, i would really hope they would do a limited run of something like 100 guitars, but make them as high quality like the HRG S model, it would be a success. maybe not at a 6k pricetag, but up to 2k would be awesome!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 16, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Back OT: My mate has one of the HRG 6 strings and it does look very nice up close.



Scratch that...







His missus just bought him that, which means he's got BOTH HRG models. Bastard.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 16, 2012)

^ Tell your friend he's an asshole  . What a lucky man!


----------



## Loomer (Feb 16, 2012)

Short answer: No. 

Long answer: Nooooooooooo!*







*but would gladly buy art books and prints of HR Giger's stuff.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 16, 2012)

Though...Ibanez just put out the RGA's QM. Not sayin' but I'm sayin'!


----------



## ilmari (Feb 16, 2012)

Fåck yeah!
Fast sketchup.


----------



## guy in latvia (Feb 16, 2012)

^words cannot express how much i love you right now!

if ibanez make that, i will pay 6k!


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Feb 17, 2012)

I think i just came.

ilmari, care to share the background image of your mockup? pretty please?


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 17, 2012)

I'd probably hit that pretty hard. Maybe something else for the body wood, though.


----------



## Goatchrist (Feb 17, 2012)

That sketchup looks great! GAS coming up -.- hopefully they make one.


----------



## GazPots (Feb 17, 2012)

I'd buy that iceman 8 in plain black with white binding or the reverse colour scheme in a heartbeat.


Best 8 string shape EVER.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 17, 2012)

That mockup is it right there! ^^^ AMAZING!!! WOW!!!!!


----------



## ilmari (Feb 17, 2012)

TomAwesome said:


> Maybe something else for the body wood, though.



To keep it cheap and affordable  Same specs as RG2228A.

Saber Giger 8-string anyone?




Serious case of neck dive.


----------



## Jonisbrutal (Mar 2, 2012)

Here's a video where munky from korn is playing a 7 string hr giger. Looks pretty rad.
#!
It's around 2:20


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 2, 2012)

^ Lovely 7 indeed!!! ^


----------



## sage (Mar 2, 2012)

I have an HRGRGT2. It's my favourite guitar and I would give my eye teeth for a neck through HRGRGT8. For sure. It would almost make up for my RGA8.... almost... lol... fuck, I hate that guitar.


----------

